# Modifier -50



## vickimcneill (May 13, 2009)

I would like to clarify the usage of modifier -50. If you have more then one procedure, for example an x-ray for a bilateral leg injury and then a procedure to repair a fracture, would you put modifier -50 on the x-ray and the procedure or just the x-ray? I am asking this question for a friend of mine that is taking the test on Saturday. I only do ICD-9 coding, so I couldn't remember what the rule is for this.

Her other question is if you have more then 1 procedure that needs the same modifier, do you put the modifier on each of the procedure codes or just on the first code?

You can respond to my friends email at veggiemite1@yahoo.com. Her name is Brenda. She is a member of AAPC but is working this evening and could not send this question herself.


----------



## poonamsawant (May 14, 2009)

*Modifier 50*

Hi, 

According to me it depends upon the documentation, if bilateral X-ray or bilateral fracture Rx is clearly documented then we need to append Modifer 50 for both. 
        If more then 1 procedure needs the same modifier, modifiers need to be appended with both the procedure codes.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Dr. poonam


----------

